# I really messed up in Yosemite.



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I gone and done it now. I proposed to hot nursey and dang if she didnt say yes.

This Squatch is screwed now. Damn mountain air does crazy things to your head.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I gone and done it now. I proposed to hot nursey and dang if she didnt say yes.
> 
> This Squatch is screwed now. Damn mountain air does crazy things to your head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are you kidding? Seriously? Do I have to subject myself to TSA molestation to witness your wedding?


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Great, does that mean little squatches running around?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

Well congrats you hairy beast 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice catch beast! She's a keeper!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Great news Squatch, now do the right thing by her and get her out of California. :vs_gift:


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

If you need any ‘marriage advice’ just ask me. I’m an expert! I’m on my 3rd wifelain:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> I gone and done it now. I proposed to hot nursey and dang if she didnt say yes.
> 
> This Squatch is screwed now. Damn mountain air does crazy things to your head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sasq my boy,

Because I see you as a friend, (or more accurately like that bastard son that I may have had when I was a dopey teenager and the kid moved across country and turned out to be a good dude...but I digress...)

Before I send any congrats, I will treat you exactly like I would treat any other friend who I have best wishes for so stay with me...or not...

I believe this will be your first marriage and Hot Nursey has been married before and has children, correct?

If there are children or a child from a previous marriage, the success rate of a second marriage is around 30%. 7 out of 10 marriages like this fail.

If this is her 3rd marriage, almost 8 out of 10 fail. Think about that. Batting 300 might get you in the Hall but when children are involved, those odds suck. Batting 200 means the Mendoza line and everyone knows Mendoza sucked. Please don't suck.

Children pose some of the biggest obstacles in marriage. The number 1 hot button subject in our marriage was the discipline of our sons. Add to that a child who had Childhood Cancer and the "mama-bear" would come out of Mrs S in a way that would make the movie The Exorcist proud. Understand that. And they are both of our biological sons.

Women tend to over protect their children and in a second marriage that tends to ramp up in multiples. Many men in step-children situations have some sort of resentment due to the fact that these children are not biologically theirs. Add an Ex-husband or Partner and the fact that children are master manipulators if allowed to be, then shit can get squirrely fast.

Teen children only excascerbate the problem, we all know that.

I'll suggest at least 1 year of pre-marriage counseling just to be on the same page with children and I'll trust that you both are on the same page regarding finances, religion, politics, etc.

Sasq, I don't expect a response but I do want to make you think about these things if you have not. Kids today have a lot of crap stacked against them and it pisses me off to see parents or a parent put their children in more difficult situations than they need to be in and are not prepared to handle it. Remember this is a Preparation Website...

I pray that you end up being the absolute best thing for Hot Nursey's kid or kids and if anyone can do it, I have the ultimate faith that you WILL!

But remember, Slippy's Famous Marriage Counseling and Pike Emporium will forever be at your service! :vs_closedeyes:

(TERMS AND CONDITIONS APPLY!:vs_smile 

Your friend,

Slippy!:vs_wave:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Um.......... it's not like you HAVE to get married................. do ya? :vs_whistle:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Um.......... it's not like you HAVE to get married................. do ya? :vs_whistle:


BPH,

(Slippy jostles his good friend Back Pack Hack to remind him to please wake up, the 1950's want their morals back)...

It is pretty apparent that now-a-days NO ONE gives a shit about out of wedlock births, matter of fact they seem to rejoice in it. :sad2:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> BPH,
> 
> (Slippy jostles his good friend Back Pack Hack to remind him to please wake up, the 1950's want their morals back)...
> 
> It is pretty apparent that now-a-days NO ONE gives a shit about out of wedlock births, matter of fact they seem to rejoice in it. :sad2:


Well, there are those of us old farts who still give a chit.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> proposed to hot nursey...Damn mountain air does crazy things to your head.


_Blame it on Denton_. Yikes, Cricket would have booted me outta here months ago if I didn't have someone to blame my "mistakes" onto.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with sharing a life time with someone. And a whole lot right with it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I remember thinking when the Squatch told us he was going on vacation with hot nursey, I remember thinking the dumb hairy beast will get drunk in that high mountain air and propose to the nurse. Yep, that's what I remember thinking.

How many bottles of wine did you have to give her before she relented and finally said yes? You know, she is going to sober up some day, right? :tango_face_grin:

Well, I suppose it's better then getting drunk and waking up with a tattoo and some large woman named Bertha. lain:

Congratulations Squatch. I wish you all the success.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> I gone and done it now. I proposed to hot nursey and dang if she didnt say yes.
> 
> This Squatch is screwed now. Damn mountain air does crazy things to your head.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


_It's about time!!!_ Great news. Congrats!!!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*@Prepared One*, this facet of a guy's life is never planned. For example, my marriage began with 'disbelief.'

Drove home to see my dad and watch the Packers' game, when I was told my brother had a girl come visit him--they were both in high school.

I met her, she seemed cute and way too much for my brother, but she gave me one of those "Ugh, yikes, who let the biker in here" looks, and I turned on my heel and went to the football game. I figured I'd never see her again.

...never guessed we were going to be married, and have lasted over 40 years...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> *@Prepared One*, this facet of a guy's life is never planned. For example, my marriage began with 'disbelief.'
> 
> Drove home to see my dad and watch the Packers' game, when I was told my brother had a girl come visit him--they were both in high school.
> 
> ...


Ha,ha! My pop was dating my auntie before he married my mom. God rest her soul...Auntie was a crazy redhead, BTW. You never know about these things. I dated my hubbie's roommate before I married him.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I dated my hubbie's roommate before I married him.


Now I don't feel so bad. If a straight arrow like you can "play the field," I guess I'm allowed one trip through wunderlust...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Squatch, my friend, you have to look at the whole picture...

I'm sure Hot Nursey is a lovely woman. She may be a sexual dynamo that requires you to read books on the side just to keep up. But now you have a mother-in-law...


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Congrats buddy!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KISS. met my wife with in 10-15 minutes told her we would be married some day. we were a week latter that was 43 years ago. God does have a plan


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> met my wife with in 10-15 minutes told her we would be married some day


Great story. Now that she's been tied up in that secret wall chamber you built 43 years ago, don't you think it's time to remove her gag and the handcuffs and let her wander around in the rest of the house?

I cannot wait until my wife lets me go outside...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

So...... when and where is The Big Event?

And more importantly... _are we invited? :devil:_


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

Congratulations!
Now the marriage counselor in me must ask.
Do you know the definition of marriage?

It's when two selfish people decide to live together. 

Both of you understanding and acknowledging that, will bring the humility needed to die to your selfish desires and to build up each other instead. 

Married 40 years on 5 Jan 2020.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

@Sasquatch Congrats!

I've read the previous comments. Each situation is different. It's what EACH of you are willing to put into it. Mrs inceptor is my 4th wife, I'm her first husband. My other 3 happened before I turned 25. In a few months we will hit our 31st anniversary. It wasn't easy but we made it. I'm thankful everyday that we have. Even after all this time she is still fun to be around. She is also someone I am quite happy to get old with.

I wish you all the best. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Well @Sasquatch I am glad you found someone you care so much about. (and she about you) You definitely need someone to straighten your ass out. LOL Good luck Bro and God bless both of you. PS I don't think I would count on @Slippy to be your marriage counselor. I am not so certain about his credentials. Joe


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I'll throw in my marital advise. Learn 2 things young sir...
1. Two words...yes dear
2. Put the seat down.

It has worked for me 29 years 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> *@Prepared One*, this facet of a guy's life is never planned. For example, my marriage began with 'disbelief.'
> 
> Drove home to see my dad and watch the Packers' game, when I was told my brother had a girl come visit him--they were both in high school.
> 
> ...


As long as she stayed slim and hot, that is a great story!! 
Fat and bitchy, well, that is another story entirely!!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> KISS. met my wife with in 10-15 minutes told her we would be married some day. we were a week latter that was 43 years ago. God does have a plan


Damn!! That is super cool if neither of your ever cheated!! Congrats!!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am not to sure about the cockeyed advice from some of these numbnuts here at PF that your getting, so I wanted to tell you something really useful. See below....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Inor said:


> Squatch, my friend, you have to look at the whole picture...
> 
> I'm sure Hot Nursey is a lovely woman. She may be a sexual dynamo that requires you to read books on the side just to keep up. But now you have a mother-in-law...


Don't forget that the bride gets a m-i-l, too. Oh boy, hold onto yer hat, Squatch because in a way you do marry the whole family. Least I did. That said, hubs and I will be 30 years this week and marrying him was one of the best decisions I ever made. He's my best friend hands down.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Don't forget that the bride gets a m-i-l, too. Oh boy, hold onto yer hat, Squatch because in a way you do marry the whole family. Least I did. That said, hubs and I will be 30 years this week and marrying him was one of the best decisions I ever made. He's my best friend hands down.


HN is my best friend too. We think alike and that's a good thing. Shes definitely not like most of the women in CA. 99% of them are fake. I certainly found a needle in a haystack.

Her mom is a pain in the ass with a heart of gold, if that makes sense. I'll give you guys the run down when I return.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Inor said:


> Squatch, my friend, you have to look at the whole picture...
> 
> I'm sure Hot Nursey is a lovely woman. She may be a sexual dynamo that requires you to read books on the side just to keep up. But now you have a mother-in-law...


Holy crap! The mother-in-law! I met mine some 25 years ago after a long nights drive to her house with my bride to be. I spent an hour and a half at the kitchen table drinking coffee with her Mother at 4 in the morning while my wife slept. I remember when finally getting up from the table thinking I had just been interviewed. I got the job obviously, I left some of the more "Colorful" aspects of my history out. :devil: We don't see eye to eye but tolerate one another. According to my wife I am a little to rough around the edges for her liking. :tango_face_wink:

Anyways, what's the old adage? A stiff prick has no conscience and don't give a rats ass about mother-in-laws. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> Don't forget that the bride gets a m-i-l, too.


LOL, I used to tell my wife that same thing!

However, over time, I got the short end of the stick. When I was dating my wife--a blushing little girl of 17--I was treated quite nicely, motorcycle and everything. Then we got married.

Slowly, ever so slowly, I became the interloper. Now when my wife goes to see her mother, I stay and take care of the dog. I figure, the worst the dog can do is bite me...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Annie said:


> Don't forget that the bride gets a m-i-l, too. Oh boy, hold onto yer hat, Squatch because in a way you do marry the whole family. Least I did. That said, hubs and I will be 30 years this week and marrying him was one of the best decisions I ever made. He's my best friend hands down.


My Mother In Law was the best part of Mrs Slippy's family. She and I never had a bad word between us.

Today, she is eat up with Alzheimer's and hospice is right around the corner. Maybe 8 or 9 months ago she had a rare moment of lucidity and looked at me and said very sweetly, I LOVE you. I honestly loved her too.

She hasn't recognized me or pretty much anyone else since. What a horrible disease.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Slippy said:


> She hasn't recognized me or pretty much anyone else since. What a horrible disease.


Yes, it is. My mother died with it, not of it. Some of her last photographs are a bit hard to take.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Sasq my boy,
> 
> Because I see you as a friend, (or more accurately like that bastard son that I may have had when I was a dopey teenager and the kid moved across country and turned out to be a good dude...but I digress...)
> 
> ...


Slippy Reminds me of the uncle that always says _*"Now why'd you go do something stupid like that, boy?"*_

Congrats on the commitment.... make God proud of you. and for gawds sake shave down there before your honeymoon you hairy mug....probably fleas and ticks down there and that can cause limes disease...and make her face droop...and then have to get botox shots.....and maybe have an allergic reaction ....don't make your wife go into anaphylactic shock....shave your pubes!!!!!


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Congrats Sas. Now let me give you a little tip.

Drag her around by the hair. if you drag her around by her feet she will fill up full of dirt! lain:


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Congratulations Sas, I am glad you are marring your best friend. I did that also, 33 years ago.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> My Mother In Law was the best part of Mrs Slippy's family. She and I never had a bad word between us.
> 
> Today, she is eat up with Alzheimer's and hospice is right around the corner. Maybe 8 or 9 months ago she had a rare moment of lucidity and looked at me and said very sweetly, I LOVE you. I honestly loved her too.
> 
> She hasn't recognized me or pretty much anyone else since. What a horrible disease.


I'm sorry to hear about your m-i-l. Actually mine's really sweet, too--and losing her memory. I'm the one taking care of her. She'll ask me the same thing 10 times in a row. It's hard.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your m-i-l. Actually mine's really sweet, too--and losing her memory. I'm the one taking care of her. She'll ask me the same thing 10 times in a row. It's hard.


It's funny about how this "repeating" attribute sneaks up on you. My wife and I have friends who are in their early 80s. I've heard the husband tell the same story three times in a row. I just nod and listen.

Then after this, my wife will interrupt me and tersely point out that she's heard me tell the same story several times. You reach a point in life where you become your grandparents.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Sasq my boy,
> 
> Because I see you as a friend, (or more accurately like that bastard son that I may have had when I was a dopey teenager and the kid moved across country and turned out to be a good dude...but I digress...)
> 
> ...


Slip,

I appreciate and value your advice. I will be addressing this and all other questions/concerns in our podcast tomorrow and in a future thread, when I have more time.

@Back Pack Hack In answer to an earlier post of yours, no, there are no little Squatches expected.


----------



## Green Lilly (Nov 8, 2018)

Congratulations Sasquatch. Wishing you both many years of joy and blessings.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Slip,
> 
> I appreciate and value your advice. I will be addressing this and all other questions/concerns in our podcast tomorrow...


When did the boys get a pudcast?

(no one tells me anything anymore...:vs_mad


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> When did the boys get a pudcast?
> 
> (no one tells me anything anymore...:vs_mad


It's not really a podcast. Denton and I just talk back and forth into tin cans connect by string.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

You did the right thing, and I hope that you stay hitched for 50 years.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> My Mother In Law was the best part of Mrs Slippy's family. She and I never had a bad word between us.
> 
> Today, she is eat up with Alzheimer's and hospice is right around the corner. Maybe 8 or 9 months ago she had a rare moment of lucidity and looked at me and said very sweetly, I LOVE you. I honestly loved her too.
> 
> She hasn't recognized me or pretty much anyone else since. What a horrible disease.


Sorry about Mama in Law. The Big A runs heavy in my family...Uncle passed with it and his daughter my cousin is in end stages of it now. As concerns Mama in Laws I was fortunate to have one loved a lot too. She was a hoot. I actually got along better with her than I did her daughter most of the time. Very pretty lady who loved her Bud and Marlboros..and sided with me on most heated family discussions. Her ashes are out in the backyard under the pee can tree as she instructed. Her little Ponderosa in the backyard now poses as my combo prepper/man cave.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> It's funny about how this "repeating" attribute sneaks up on you. My wife and I have friends who are in their early 80s. I've heard the husband tell the same story three times in a row. I just nod and listen.
> 
> Then after this, my wife will interrupt me and tersely point out that she's heard me tell the same story several times. You reach a point in life where you become your grandparents.


Actually Granny has a lot of interesting stuff to teach me with regard to American history---which she's lived through--and for that I'm really grateful. It's the day to day stuff she can't remember. I need to be patient about that.


----------

